
Good News - chris-at
http://goodnews.click/
======
brianclements
I have 2 stages of news reading: The first is discovery, the second is
digestion.

I've used Feedly as a backend ever since Google reader went offline to keep my
lengthy RSS library usable, but never ever use the web interface, which this
product reminds me of. It's too overwhelming to have everything there all at
once. 100's of hours of reading starring at me all at once. Instead, I prefer
to use android widgets across my various devices to display random snippets
from across various categories which catch my eye over the many times daily I
open up my phone. That's my discovery and selection method.

When it comes to digestion, I will sometimes read it in pocket or some other
reading app on my device to optimize that experience, but curiously am
compelled to send it back to my computer for social media sharing and/or
saving/bookmarking/note-taking.

So I guess for my obscure usage pattern, having a type of dashboard or
headline section that shows you LESS, perhaps using some type of popularity or
personal preference metric would be a much preferable main interface. Keep
feeding me more once I reed it, but it stresses me out to see LISTS and LISTS
of stuff to read that I might be missing out on and don't have time to read!

